# Searching For A Logo - Voting Thread



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Searching For A Logo - Voting Thread*​
*What's the FAVOURITE logo/logos???? *

Sunchierefram00.00%Clever Moniker1832.14%Ash00.00%Btoon8423.57%Rayshot11.79%Parnell916.07%Imperial00.00%Metropolicity47.14%TSM00.00%Scarface Tom23.57%ghost0311/854123.57%Gardengroove23.57%Butterfly23.57%flicks58.93%A.K-manifest00.00%Killer11.79%BC-Slinger35.36%Davidka00.00%tnflipper5200.00%EpicAussie88800.00%Alfshooter00.00%E~Shot58.93%matthiasdaues00.00%


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum friends!!!!

As you all know, I've made a thread named "Searching For A Logo", to help me creating a brand or image to be imprinted on my slingshots Yesterday was the deadline for that thread and to send more suggestions.

Now I will make a new thread, for a poll on "which is the most favourite logo"!!

Before the poll, I shall make some considerations/rules:

-Honestly, ALL the suggestions are my favourites!!!! Even if you guys dedicated only a fraction of your lifetime to me, that has to be praised!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

-This is a contest. Therefore, there can be only one winner, even if all of you guys deserved to win a humble slingshot of mine.

- As the amount of logos is huge, I shall post the makers names and you folks can vote the logo you like the most. If a participant showed more than one logo, you can vote its name and, in the end, I can choose the best logo within his proposals. Anyway, only one person can win, no matter how much logos he/she posted!! Here is the thread for taking a peek on the logos: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27747-searching-for-a-logo/

- The winning logo shall win the prize, but that doesn't mean I will use it in the future for branding my slingshots. This means I will take in consideration the winning logo or any other design element of another logo that be suitable (or I can take the winning logo for inspiration). Ultimately, I may decide not to brand my slingshots at all. It's a matter for deep thought, my friends!! Bear in mind that, before I make any stamp or branding iron, I shall get in contact with the chosen winning/maker or any other maker to ask his approval.

- After the voting deadline (until 12 AM of the next Friday, 6 December), I will send a PM to the winner, to arrange all the details of the delivery of the prize!!

Well I guess it all for now!!! Any further question, just write it here!!!! Let's get VOTING!!!! :thumbsup:

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!

...AND YOU GUYS RULE!!!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Hey Q, there are no names attached to the logos, so how will people know who to vote for in the poll? Just a question because I need people to know to vote for me!! 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> Hey Q, there are no names attached to the logos, so how will people know who to vote for in the poll? Just a question because I need people to know to vote for me!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Clever Moniker


LOL!!!!

Yes I know, my friend!! Please excuse me, but that part I couldn't quite manage. So I decided to post the link to the original thread. The logos are only here for embellish the thread page. I suggest folks to take a peek on the original thread, for voting afterwards: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27747-searching-for-a-logo/

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

He votado .

Un fuerte abrazo :king:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Voted!





alfshooter said:


> He votado .
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo :king:


Thank you guys!!!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Done


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Voted


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:rolling: im on the list ! dont waste a vote on me, im not even voting for me .


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I am the one with the Q-nipple.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:45254]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:45248]


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Voting done. Don't know why but I have the strong feeling that is gonna be a very close call


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Just so people know, and don't have to look... and if it's okay with you Q... This is mine. 

View attachment 46625
View attachment 46626


Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

voted. Good luck everybody.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Okay, voted.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

done, bloomin good spread though, ssf its great to create.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

voted


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I have to try and raise the competition with Clever Moniker.

These are mine:















This is where you need to put your votes.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Imperial said:


> :rolling: im on the list ! dont waste a vote on me, im not even voting for me .


My friend, I've put you on the list because, in my point of view, your logo suggestion has the SAME value to me as all the others!!!

So, good luck!!!! 

Cheers ...Q



Gardengroove said:


> Voting done. Don't know why but I have the strong feeling that is gonna be a very close call


LOL!!!! It might have an unexpected turn...

Voting is until Friday, 6 December at exactly midnight

Cheers ...Q



Clever Moniker said:


> Just so people know, and don't have to look... and if it's okay with you Q... This is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is okay, my friend!!!!

This thread is YOURS, dear friends. Please post your logos at will!!! 

Good luck, CM!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Honestly, I think the inside of your avatar should be your logo. It makes the most sense.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. green said:


> Honestly, I think the inside of your avatar should be your logo. It makes the most sense.


Mr. Green. thanks for your opinion!!!

Naturally, I have a favourite, which I shall not disclose. But that is a matter out of the contest itself. Like I've said before, the winning logo doesn't have necessarily to be on my slingshots. Anyway, one of the purposes for this thread was fun and comradeship amongst members of the community!!

The rest we shall see 

Thanks so much for your participation!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I think the inside of your avatar should be your logo. It makes the most sense.
> ...


I obviously wish to win, but Mr. Green is correct. It does make the most sense, and I wouldn't be hurt if you didn't choose mine... no matter if I win or not. However, I do wish to win... so I can win your sweet slingshot!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > mr. green said:
> ...


I shall not disclose any preferences.

But I can do something: the winning logo CAN be reproduced on the prize slingshot. I shall try to do so 

Another thing: I shall post ANOTHER natural slingshot (besides the "Linx") which I have stored, to giveaway!!!

How does this sound????? 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dear members!!!!!

I'm in the Xmas mood 

I will give not one, but TWO SLINGSHOT prizes!!!!!

The winner can have the "Linx", plus the "Ilex II"!!!! If the winner decides it was a close call, he can choose to give one slingshot to the 2nd place!!! In the name of the forum's fraternity!!!! 

If the winner happens to be a right hand holder, there will be no problem!! There's work available to offer!!

Thanks to all!!!!!

KEEP VOTING until 6 December, midnight!!!!

Cheers ...Q

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27226-slingshot-in-holm-oak-ilex-ii/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26576-oak-slingshot-lynx/







"Linx"







"Ilex II"


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Did the winner get a "logo of the month" badge? lol


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

scarfaceTom said:


> Did the winner get a "logo of the month" badge? lol


Its more like "Logo Of A Lifetime" LOL!!!

I'm afraid I don't have the skills to create a logo to the logo thread winner!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Could be a new contest


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

scarfaceTom said:


> Could be a new contest


LOL!!!

Quercusuber, the oak and contest man!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Quercusuber said:


> scarfaceTom said:
> 
> 
> > Could be a new contest
> ...


It has a certain ring to it. I like it.

Also, that it very generous putting a second slingshot into the mix.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

parnell said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > scarfaceTom said:
> ...


Thank you my friend!!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Voted


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Voted


Thanks, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Q is the man. Giving away 2 epic slings now?! You're a madman Q!!!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Q my friend..I have enjoyed this contest immensely as an observer. The artistic talent on this forum amazes me and your creations deserve the best. My vote has been entered. Cheers.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My dear friends...

The "Searching For a Logo - Voting Thread" contest is OVER!!!

Congratulations to the winner ...CLEVER MONIKER!!!!! :king: He will have *2 Quercusuber natural slingshots*, with bands of his choice!!

I will get in contact with CM to arrange all the details of the prize's delivery and other assorted matters. My friend, THANK YOU very much for your wonderful and stylish logo proposal!! :wave:

MANY THANKS to all of you who participate on this very amusing contest!!! THANK YOU so much for all of your logo suggestions!!! You were too much!!! There were really AMAZING works posted on this topic. It is touching to see the spirit of friendship that exists on this forum: taking some of your precious time to make all these beautiful works, to contribute for the happiness of one guy that some of you barely know. FANTASTIC!!!!

I really don't know when or if my slingshots will have a logo, but now I have a huge database of ideas, besides the winning logo itself!! When the time comes, I shall resource to some of these ideas.

Also many thanks to *E~Shot*, the creator of my new and awesome avatar!! Your generosity seems to know no boundaries, my friend!!!

My friends, I'll be seeing you here on the forum. GREETINGS TO ALL!!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to CM and other all percipient!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> My dear friends...
> 
> The "Searching For a Logo - Voting Thread" contest is OVER!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for putting on this awesome competition!

You were even kind enough to offer a second slingshot... I fell in love with your first slingshot and it was the one that initiated the competition among all the logo contributors. However, when you posted the second one... I think I lost it. I love the second one even more so then the first.

So if I may, I'd like to claim the "Ilex II" as my prize, and offer Parnell the original "Linx".

View attachment 46902
View attachment 46903


These are both beautiful slingshots, and I'm sure both Parnell and myself will get much use outta them! Although, mine may remain untouched for fear of a fork hit. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > My dear friends...
> ...


...no comments, sir!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: It is I who THANK YOU!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> You were even kind enough to offer a second slingshot.


As Btoon said, Q is a mad man :rolling:


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Clever Moniker said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > My dear friends...
> ...


All I can really say is a big THANK YOU to Clever Moniker and Q. Clever awesome job you definitely took this one by a long shot. Thank you again for your generosity.

Q thank you for the contest it was a lot of fun. Now you have the pleasure of choosing or combining logos for the one that you like. Good luck with that task. Thanks for being a madman. 

I will definitely enjoy that sweet shooter.


----------

